# Help - Ants in the motorhome !!



## V1nny (Jul 23, 2018)

We crossed from France into Spain last night. Went to the beach today and came back to discover we have been invaded by hordes of ants. 

I’m off to find a shop now to try and buy something to get rid of them, but if anyone has any advice how to get rid of them and how to stop them coming back, I would be very grateful


----------



## harrow (Jul 23, 2018)

They are just exploring and having a look round, they leave a pheromone trail to know where they have been.

A vacuum cleaner would do a good job of sucking them up.

In the uk there has been a clamp down on the chemicals used, I use boric acid and sugar paste


----------



## harrow (Jul 23, 2018)

Also in the uk it's flying ants time.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 23, 2018)

harrow said:


> Also in the uk it's flying ants time.





They were very bad on Canterbury P&R a couple of weeks back     :mad2:


----------



## witzend (Jul 23, 2018)

Once a year I usually use one of these  Fumigator Bomb  31 gram size


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 23, 2018)

In the 80's when we went to France we used to put ant powder in rings around the tyres so that they cannot get in but we haven't needed to since the then


----------



## izwozral (Jul 23, 2018)

The little blighters are undermining our paving slabs, it doesn't help that the soil round here is very sandy.


----------



## sparrks (Jul 23, 2018)

Citrus discourages them as they don't like it. I use diluted lemon juice sprayed on any plant pots that I don't want them invading.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jul 23, 2018)

That's no way to treat your ants, just send them back to your uncle's :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## runnach (Jul 23, 2018)

You could threaten charging rent !!!

Fairy liquid smeared around vents may help until you get a powder or spray 

Channa


----------



## walpeter (Jul 23, 2018)

We had the same problem several years age in Spain on a campsite. They marched up the electric hook and into the van! We got rid of them eventually just by exterminating when they emerged. Silly thing is, two years ago we stayed on the same campsite (Camping El Molino in Estartit) and I strung a washing line to the ladder on the back of the van, and guess what!!


----------



## V1nny (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I don’t think we have eradicated them yet,  but I got a spray and poison yesterday which seems to be helping.


----------



## shaunr68 (Jul 24, 2018)

Many years ago a friend of mine was camping in France.  She picked up a carton of orange juice and took a long drink, commenting to her friend how lovely it was and how much she loved proper orange juice with "the bits in".  They weren't bits, they were ants!  Worst thing about it she was a vegan


----------



## shaunr68 (Jul 24, 2018)

Another true story involving the same woman.   One time she woke in the middle of the night, wandered into the bathroom in the dark, washed her hands and face and then picked up a towel to dry her face.  She felt something wasn't right, turned the light on and saw the body parts of a huge house spider spread across her face!


----------



## deckboy (Jul 24, 2018)

Are they doing any damage, or biting?

Reminds me of when we lived in Zambia. The houses were owned by the mines and the man in charge of servicing the houses was from Yorkshire and an old hand.
A new arrival phoned him one day and complained about the ants in the house.
He replied:
*"Ants madam? Ants? We've got F%$£*ing sneks in Zambia!"*


----------

